# Seat help needed



## Granton5 (Sep 15, 2012)

I am restoring a 1967 Tempest Custom convertible. I am having trouble finding seat upholstery. I have a bench seat with an armrest and headrests. When I ordered upholstery from OPGI, it came with no headrests and the pattern was wrong. Mainly, it installed totally different. It fit over the seat back like a sock. The original upholstery had an open back with plastic brackets that fit over the openings in the back. Then there was a plastic cover that attaches to the rear to cover the mounting hole. OPGI thought it was a '68 seat. The pattern was very close but it still fit like a sock. When I removed the seat cushion, there was a build card under it with a VIN code that matches the VIN of the car. Anyone have any idea what style of seat I have and how to get sear upholstery for it?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*Bench seats are one of the hardest to secure covers for. We did a '67 GTO Notch-back Bench years ago and had to purchase the solid vinyl by the yard to have the backs made. I have included pages from the 1967 interior booklet for some reference. The seat patterns were similar from Tempest To Tempest Custom but I can't say I've ever seen on with hard plastic back panels. This doesn't mean anything, just that I have never seen them. 90% of what I see at shows all have/had soft vinyl backs. The head rest are separate and also would likely need to be outsourced to an upholster to be made. The last image is the most common '67 pattern for Tempest Bench. As a side note and as far as I know only the 4-Dr used a cloth insert. *


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

67 Notch-Back


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have pulled quite a few of the notchback folding armrest bench seats, most to specifically to be restored and go back in GTO's and Buick GS's. There are slight differences in the fold down arm rest bench seat from '67-72. I'm currently looking for such a core front bench for a '70. Have never ever seen a fold down arm rest front bench in a Tempest, or pulled one out of a Tempest. The Tempest, even the Tempest Custom was supposed to get the lighter non fold down arm rest style bench. The 2 door LeMans in '67 shared the same bench as the GTO. With your '67 having a build card in the seats with the VIN, it has to be original, makes me wonder who had the "pull" to get the car built that way. Be interesting to see a copy of the PHS. 

On the plastic seat backs, I believe they are the same style used on a '68 strato bucket. Have a pair of '68 headrest buckets, if you need a comparison of headrests or the rear plastic covers. On the repro seat upholstery, the covers are PUI brand? can you take a picture of the upholstery pattern?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Contact Legendary Upholstery. The best there is, period. Nothing else comes close.

Bear


----------



## Granton5 (Sep 15, 2012)

Sooo, I am new to the site. How do you post a pic? When I drag it into the drag and drop, it shows a huge picture that uploads and then disappears.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Granton5 said:


> Sooo, I am new to the site. How do you post a pic? When I drag it into the drag and drop, it shows a huge picture that uploads and then disappears.


Go Advanced then click on the paper clip and attach pic.

My '67 with special ordered bench with folding armrest in black.


----------



## Granton5 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Here is a pic of the old seat upholstery. On the right you can see the back.*


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*That is NOT a '67 Pontiac seat.*


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> *That is NOT a '67 Pontiac seat.*


 Ding, ding. We have a winner! Didn't have plastic clips back in 67.


----------



## Granton5 (Sep 15, 2012)

And that is the issue. Since it has a matching build card in the cushion, you would assume it came this way. I need to find out what this style seat came in so I can find upholstery. Any ideas on what it was in?


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

I can't say why there is a build data sheet inside of your seat. Once again, that seat cover shown is NOT from a 1967 car. They didn't have plastic installation clips back then. I would have to research but I suspect they came out in late 70's. So I suspect you would be better off getting an original seat cover for your car and call it a day.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Granton, Can you post good pictures of the plastic seat backs and the plastic skirts from the outboard edges of he lower seat cushion? 

Don't recognize the upholstery pattern in your pics. Doubt the seat is a '68-72 GM strato bench, but by viewing pics of the seat backs and skirts, could confirm if it is an obscure upholstery version. Mention this, as with simple seat track swap, a later GM strato bench would bolt in the Tempest.


----------



## Granton5 (Sep 15, 2012)

This is what I have. It is on a split bench with a folding armrest and headrests. Let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## Granton5 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Any ideas?*

I am still hoping someone can recognize these seats.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Granton, just seeing your pics tonight. The plastic trim pieces are similar to those used on a '68 and later GM strato bench, but look just a little different. I have some '68 strato bench seat backs, will get pics of them.


----------

